# Accessibility for a press box



## Sifu (Oct 20, 2016)

I have a press box, a stand alone building behind a ball field backstop fence.  It will have an area at the front for 3 "press" and an area at the back with cabinets and tops.  The press must pass through the back area to get to the press stations.  The building is only about 250s.f. total.  I read that the press box must be on an accessible route since it is stand alone and not "in bleachers" per IBC 1104.3.2 (2012).  I also read the accessible route to include a route all the way to the area that the announcer will carry out his duties.  
If I am correct, I see accessible entrance, aisle/maneuvering space and interior door, right up to the counter-top where the computers and microphones would be.  There is no real problem with any of this except ANSI 117.1 (2009) 404.2.5, doors in series.  They do not have 4' between door swings.  This is a school facility, on city property...so a target rich environment IMO.  I want to make sure we are doing at least the minimum.  I have suggested moving the entrance door or changing to an outswing.  Any other info or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## steveray (Oct 20, 2016)

We have 500sqft press box exemptions for 12' elevated or in bleachers to not be ON an accessible route. The interior could have a different exception like maybe employee work area or something like that....Take a look or post a plan if you can...


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 20, 2016)

The 2015 IBC has an exception, if it over 12' high and under 500' a free standing press box does not need an accessible route.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 20, 2016)

IBC has the same exception

1104.3.2 Press boxes.
Press boxes in a building, room or space used for assembly purposes shall be on an accessible route.

Exceptions:

1.    An accessible route shall not be required to press boxes in bleachers that have points of entry at only one level, provided that the aggregate area of all press boxes is 500 square feet (46 m2) maximum.

2.    An accessible route shall not be required to free-standing press boxes that are elevated above grade 12 feet (3660 mm) minimum provided that the aggregate area of all press boxes is 500 square feet (46 m2) maximum.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 20, 2016)

You have not indicated If this is located in CA, if so, you will need review by DSA for access compliance, etc.


----------



## JBI (Oct 21, 2016)

From Sifu's description the press box in question is at grade, not elevated. 
Perhaps that is the solution? 
Elevate the press box and accessibility goes away.


----------



## Sifu (Oct 21, 2016)

Yes, press box at grade, and not in CA.  Not trying to eliminate accessibility, rather making it accessible to at least the minimum.  In this case, I don't think there is much more to provide than what the minimum mandates but since I have not dealt with it before I thought I would check around.  I will require an accessible counter top, minimum door width, accessible thresholds and hardware, 4' between door swings and accessible path from grade all the way to the seating area.  I think that covers it.  Unique situation, Core of Engineer land, leased by the city, letting school operate varsity sports via an agreement with the city.  Lots of eyeballs on it, wanna make sure I cover the bases.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 23, 2016)

Not as unique as you might think. Good that you understand the difference between ADASAD minimums and DOD requirements which have minimal differences. Also ICC/ANSI vs ADASAD.

I take it you are also providing accessible parking, RRs and snackbar (if provided).


----------

